# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  sukrvica nakon menstruacije

## Gigili

Rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca i 3 tjedna,dobila mengu prije 3 tjedna,bila je slaba i trajala je nekoliko dana(navodno bi prva menstruacija trebala biti obilna),prošli tjedan mi se pojavio smeđi iscjedak s ponekim ugruškom i još traje(7 dana).Da li je to normalno?

----------


## Gigili

Zaboravila sam reći da sam rodila carskim rezom i povremeno osjećam laganu bol koja struji kroz rez

----------

